# heater reviews: good, bad and the ugly



## HatsuneMiku

as fall starts to set in .. and temps are getting cooler .. and the rise for the need of a good heater .. doing research for the best and worst brands out there on the market .. i'm hoping people can do a short review on the heater they have and how well it has worked for them all on one thread .. to make researching easier for new owners .. and a good reference point for everyone else .. please if you can follow the following format when making a review would help a lot to make it easier to compare ^_^ 

thanks in advance for everything and contributing !!

Heater brand name:
Wattage:
Gallons heatable:
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):
Submerability:

Pros:

Cons:

Recommendations:

extra tips for usage:


----------



## Pitluvs

The only heater I use, everyone hates and suggests against it but I've had 4/5 work wonderfully for me LOL


----------



## WDW Donna

I would like to see a reveiw on a heater that is suitable for a small 1.77gal tank. Is the Elite 25w too much?


----------



## HatsuneMiku

Pitluvs said:


> The only heater I use, everyone hates and suggests against it but I've had 4/5 work wonderfully for me LOL


^_^ can u make a review on it anyway ? i mean it's good to compare everything that's on the market .. and i would love to hear you experiences on it too .. cus what will work for someone won't always work for someone else

the more research i've done .. the more i feel like heaters are just like bettas @[email protected] .. they are all different (even some that are the same brands)

@donna .. i hope someone with that heater will come and make a review for you ^_^


----------



## Princess Penny

I have a Tetra 2-15 heater in my 3gal. I would NOT recommend it for anything bigger than that, but it keeps the water at 76 which is not as warm as I would like but it works for now. It would probably work for your tank Donna.

I have an Aqueon submersible glass 25w heater in my 6.6gal, works much nicer, I like having the adjustable temperature. Keeps Ammo's tank at a nice toasty 82. It runs a little high (set to 80) but I would rather have something that is slightly inaccurate but still runs consistently than something that doesn't heat well enough.


----------



## Pitluvs

*Heater brand name:* Tetra Whisper 2-15g Submersible

*Wattage:* 50w
*Gallons heatable: *Says 2-15g but I use in 1.5g Tetra Water Wonders Aquarium and have used in 5g and 10g with no issues.
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Preset to 78F
*Submerability:* Yes

*Pros: *Submerged, price, suction cup, gallons range.

*Cons:* Non adjustable, prone to malfunctions.

*Recommendations:* If only option, use. Would recommend an adjustable heater.

*Extra tips for usage:* Always test in empty tank for a few days with conditioned water and no fish. Monitor temps to ensure it won't malfunction. My first heated my tank to 98F before I noticed, but the 4 I've bought after that worked great. If I had another option for heaters I would use it but these work well enough for us.


----------



## Foisair

WDW Donna said:


> I would like to see a reveiw on a heater that is suitable for a small 1.77gal tank. Is the Elite 25w too much?


I currently have my Elite 25w in my <1gal QT tank and it is working well and keeping things at a nice 78*. Normally it is in my 2.5gal and works great in there too.

I'll do reviews of my three different heaters in a bit...at work and kinda busy. >.<


----------



## WDW Donna

thank you everyone. That helps alot!


----------



## HatsuneMiku

thank you pitluvs !!

awesome review's and advice everyone =D !! keep them comming


----------



## LittleBettaFish

*Heater brand name:* Eheim Jager
*Wattage:* 25 watts 
*Gallons heatable:* up to 25 litres
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Adjustable with thermostat and automatic shut-off
*Submersible:* Fully submersible 

*Pros:* 

Maintains a consistent temperature regardless of fluctuating outside temperature.
Only a 1-2 degree descrepancy between thermostat and actual aquarium temperature
Quality made (German) and covered by a three year warranty
*Cons:* 

More expensive than some brands
Slightly longer than cheaper brands of the same wattage
*Recommendations:* Excellent. Use them in 90% of my tanks and would highly recommend them. Have used a 50 watt Eheim in my 1 gallon hospital tank and have never had any issues with maintaining a consistent temperature. 

*Extra tips for usage:* Remember to plug back in after water changes :mrgreen:


*
Heater brand name:* AquaOne
*Wattage:* 25 watts 
*Gallons heatable:* up to 25 litres but I think that would be pushing its capabilities
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Adjustable with thermostat and automatic shut-off
*Submersible:* Fully submersible 

*Pros:* 

Does a decent job of maintaining a consistent temperature
Covered by a one or two year warranty
Readily available in almost every pet and fish store here
Much smaller than other brands making it easier to fit in smaller betta tanks

*Cons: *

Average quality. Often need to turn it up a few degrees higher when outside temperatures are colder.
Always have difficulty fitting the plug into my power sockets properly
*
Recommendations*: Good. I use them and another cheap brand in some of my 3.5 gallon tanks and have never had an issue. However, I've found that I often need to use a higher setting to reach the temperature I want. 

*Extra tips for usage:* None.


----------



## PewPewPew

http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/wall-of-shame.html


----------



## Pitluvs

PewPewPew said:


> http://bettasplendid.weebly.com/wall-of-shame.html


This.... This is why I didn't want to post haha Mine keeps steady temps, even in 1.5g and 10g. Nights when the temp was in the negatives, it worked. Blaahh on you Pew.


----------



## Micho

*Heater brand name:* Elite Submersible 50 watt heater.
*Wattage:* 50 watts
*Gallons heatable:* Up to 15 gallons
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* It is indeed adjustable by a knob. 
*Submerability:* Submersible, but not all the way. There is a line where it must be above the water line.

*Pros:*

Adjustable
Turns on and off automatically
Heats to the desired temperature with no problem.
Easy to assemble, no hassle.
*Cons:*
Quite expensive than other brands.
Hard to find this brand at LPS, I know PetSmart carries them for sure.
*Recommendations:* Yes I would recommend this for every tank. This brand is quite good, no doubt. Comes with a lifetime warranty if I'm not mistaken. Heats up to your desired temperature automatically, also doesn't instantly heat it up, goes up slowly so it doesn't shock the fish by the sudden temperature change.

*Extra tips for usage:* When using a heater that has more watts per gallon, like a 50 watt heater for a 10 gallon tank. Usually the desired temperature may be higher than what you adjust it to. (I aim for 78F but it's 80F instead), just adjust the temperature of the heater to be a tad lower than your desired temperature.
_____________________________________

*Heater brand name:* Marina C10 Submersible Aquarium Heater 
*Wattage:* 10 watts
*Gallons heatable:* Up to 2.65 gallons apparently.
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Nope.
*Submerability:* Submersible, but not all the way. The wire cannot go below the water I believe.
*Pros:*

Cheap
This brand is easily found I believe.
*Cons:*
It's set to heat up the water to the advertise temperature of 76F, it does not reach that temperature.
Even if it's suggested up to 2.65 gallons it can't even heat my 2 gallon properly.
*Recommendations:* No, you'd be better off paying a big extra for the Elite Mini, way better. 
*Extra tips for usage:* Throw it out like I did.


----------



## Miyazawa

Micho said:


> *Heater brand name:* Elite Submersible 50 watt heater.
> *Wattage:* 50 watts
> *Gallons heatable:* Up to 15 gallons
> *Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* It is indeed adjustable by a knob.
> *Submerability:* Submersible, but not all the way. There is a line where it must be above the water line.
> 
> *Pros:*
> 
> Adjustable
> Turns on and off automatically
> Heats to the desired temperature with no problem.
> Easy to assemble, no hassle.
> *Cons:*
> 
> Quite expensive than other brands.
> Hard to find this brand at LPS, I know PetSmart carries them for sure.
> *Recommendations:* Yes I would recommend this for every tank. This brand is quite good, no doubt. Comes with a lifetime warranty if I'm not mistaken. Heats up to your desired temperature automatically, also doesn't instantly heat it up, goes up slowly so it doesn't shock the fish by the sudden temperature change.
> 
> *Extra tips for usage:* When using a heater that has more watts per gallon, like a 50 watt heater for a 10 gallon tank. Usually the desired temperature may be higher than what you adjust it to. (I aim for 78F but it's 80F instead), just adjust the temperature of the heater to be a tad lower than your desired temperature.
> _____________________________________
> 
> *Heater brand name:* Marina C10 Submersible Aquarium Heater
> *Wattage:* 10 watts
> *Gallons heatable:* Up to 2.65 gallons apparently.
> *Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Nope.
> *Submerability:* Submersible, but not all the way. The wire cannot go below the water I believe.
> *Pros:*
> 
> Cheap
> This brand is easily found I believe.
> *Cons:*
> 
> It's set to heat up the water to the advertise temperature of 76F, it does not reach that temperature.
> Even if it's suggested up to 2.65 gallons it can't even heat my 2 gallon properly.
> *Recommendations:* No, you'd be better off paying a big extra for the Elite Mini, way better.
> *Extra tips for usage:* Throw it out like I did.


i use the elite submersible by hagen too. But i have the 25W and it works totally fine for 1 gallon (which is the tank i used before). Now i have a 2.5 gallon, again, works like a charm.


----------



## Pataflafla

Heater brand name: Tetra Submersible Aquarium Heater
Wattage: 50
Gallons heatable: Up to 10 (Heating a 10 gal with it)
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): Not adjustable
Submerability: Yes

Pros: Keeps my tank at 78-80 (Aquarium lights might be helping with that though). I've never had an issue with the tank being too cold or too hot due to the heater. Pretty cheap, but still works very well for me.

Cons: Not adjustable

Recommendations: None that aren't obvious. Have a thermometer to monitor temp (I've hear of some going wonky), place in the middle for equal heating, make sure the front is facing the front of the tank (Had it facing backwards once and thought it was broken because I didn't see the light come on for days)

extra tips for usage: None really.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

thanks everyone and awesome reviews !! .. anyone used the hydor brand? .. and can do a review on it?

@pitluv
i'm still glad u did a review on that heater even if it's got horror stories attached to it .. i mean this is the good the bad and the ugly =D if everything made was always good .. we wouldn't need reviews <3 <3


----------



## Miyazawa

HatsuneMiku said:


> thanks everyone and awesome reviews !! .. anyone used the hydor brand? .. and can do a review on it?
> 
> @pitluv
> i'm still glad u did a review on that heater even if it's got horror stories attached to it .. i mean this is the good the bad and the ugly =D if everything made was always good .. we wouldn't need reviews <3 <3


I had it before. Well it cooked my fish. Not literally. But It heats my water up to 86.


----------



## harrypotter

My heater only heats the tank to about 74 F which is not as warm as I'd like it, but warmer than it would normally be without it (it was 68 F) 

With winter coming though, should I look into getting a new heater? Right now we have our A/C on which might contribute to that? Once we have the heat on the water will stay the same or even get a bit warmer?

Thoughts?


----------



## Miyazawa

harrypotter said:


> My heater only heats the tank to about 74 F which is not as warm as I'd like it, but warmer than it would normally be without it (it was 68 F)
> 
> With winter coming though, should I look into getting a new heater? Right now we have our A/C on which might contribute to that? Once we have the heat on the water will stay the same or even get a bit warmer?
> 
> Thoughts?


a good heater shouldn't be affected by the A/C.....and yes you should...


----------



## ksage505

Seeing as they're the only heaters my store sells, I always use the tetra heaters. I've had either 5 or 6 of them now? I've only had one give out on me and it was after a few years of using it. I have three of the 2-15 gallon pre-set submersibles and one of the larger ones for my 29 gallon that is adjustable. I just bought another of the submersibles and I don't know how new they are, but its one of the ones in the blue/yellow packaging. First time I've seen it in the store...I LOVE the new one! It has a green light that stays on constantly to let you know the its at the right temperature and then it goes to red when its heating. One of the issues everyone always seems to have with heaters is not being sure that they're working with just the right light. I know a lot of times I've thought mine broken from having them facing backwards or the band of the suction cup covering the light or just not being able to catch the red light on enough.


----------



## jman828

WDW Donna said:


> I would like to see a reveiw on a heater that is suitable for a small 1.77gal tank. Is the Elite 25w too much?


Not at all, I use it in a 0.8 gal QT. They work amazing!


----------



## Banicks

*Heater brand name:* Aqua One 25W
*Wattage:* 25W
*Gallons up to:* 25 litres (6.6 US gallons)
*Adjustable:* Knob
*Submersible:* Yes, fully submersible

*Pros:* Cheap and effective when positioned correctly. 1 year warranty, +1 year warranty available on product when survey completed.

*Cons:* Knob is a little tricky to grip and adjust depending on hand size. 

*Recommendations:* I have had no problems with this heater once I positioned correctly. It is cheap and thus far reliable.

*Extra tips for usage:* I used to position this heater in the corner vertically. I found my tank temperature would fluctuate 3-5 degree Celsius throughout the day in my 6g tank. Once I positioned the heater horizontally and approximately 1 inch above the substrate, I found the temperature no longer fluctuates and remains stable 24/7.


----------



## Banicks

*Heater brand name:* Sera Aquarium Heater 100w
*Wattage:* 100W
*Gallons up to:* 100 litres (26 US gallons)
*Adjustable:* Dial
*Submersible:* Yes, fully submersible

*Pros:* Protective plastic sheathing. 1 year warranty.

*Cons:* Flat dial is flush with top of heater, making it extremely difficult to alter temperature setting unless the heater is removed away from tank wall. I believe these are no longer in production/distribution. 

Stable -2 degree difference in heater thermostat to internal thermometer, leading me to believe the thermostat is faulty or inaccurate eg. Heater set at 26 Celcius, tank temperature remained at 24 Celcius with no active light on tank coming on until temperature dropped below 24 Celcius. At this time the heater would then activate and maintain 24 Celcius.

*Recommendations:* My thermometer could be -2 Celcius inaccurate, I will be testing this tonight. However seeing as it is unlikely that you will be able to purchase this heater now or in the future, it is just note worthy to monitor the possible difference.

*Extra tips for usage:* I find that when using heater placing them 1 inch from substrate and horizontal, you stabilise tank temperate to the set thermostat heater.


----------



## HatsuneMiku

woo !! i really like the way the aqua one looks .. most of the knob one's are ugly and bulky and looks like a turkey baster @[email protected] .. is that an aussie only brand ? ..

also .. anyone use titanium heaters? or just those glass ones?


----------



## Tikibirds

Since heaters are about $40 a pop up here, I got all mine off ebay...much cheaper. Here is a basic rundown of what I got:

Hagan Elite 25 Watt X 3 - All in 3 gallon petco pet keepers
Tetra 50 Watt - 3 gallon tank
Aqueon 50 watt - 10 gallon but currently in 20 gallon since the 100 watt broke in half
Marineland Neptune 25 watt http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neptune-Mar...89?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbceb73dd- 3 gallon tank
Marineland stealth pro 25 watt http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marineland-...008?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c97309f8. 3 gallon tank
Unknown Brand 100 watt http://www.ebay.com/itm/310340103077?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649 - it WAS in my 20 gallon 

They are all adjustable EXCEPT the Tetra 50 watt.

*Best One*
Marineland Neptune 25 watt. I do not think they make them anymore though. It's the only one that keeps the temp spot on. Mine is in 3 gallons of water.

*Worst one*
Unknow Brand 100 watt. IT SHATTERED. Went to add a new decoration and found the heater broken in 2 and the water smelled like burnt rubber :shock:
Tetra 50 watt - should be able to keep a 10 gallon tank warm but it could barely keep a 5 gallon at 72. I have seen the temp drop to as low as 68. It's preset by the factory at 78 so you CAN NOT adjust it. *If you live in a warmer location, it would probably work better for you then for me since it only heats the water a few degrees more then the room temp*

The Hagen Elite 25 watt and the Aqueon 50 watt both work nicely. I like the elite's because they are smaller and can be put into smaller tanks like petco pet keepers. 

I also have another random brand 50 watt heater that I got from a seller in China. It doesnt seem to be as accurate as the others but that may be because that particular tank is directly under a window.


----------



## Banicks

HatsuneMiku - Aqua One is a made in China, UK brand. As far as I know it's only available in Oceania and Europe.

Never used a titanium one, way to expensive to be a simple Betta heater. I believe they are preferred for Marine tanks as the salt must corrode certain elements of glass heaters?


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Heater brand nameenn plax cascade heat
Wattage:I own two 50watts but they come in 50watt-300 watt
Gallons heatable:
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):Adustable
Submerability:yes

Pros:This heater is adjustable, small and I have personally never experienced a con with this one yet...It has worked wonderfully for me.These are also cheaper heaters than most of the petstore heaters...I picked mine up for around 14 dollars.This is a smaller sized heater at only 7" for a 50 watt...so it is nice for hiding behind decor and such so that is not the main focal point in the tank.

Cons:Mine ran a little on the cooler side so I had to adjust up a little when i first got it, but after some minor tinkering with adjustment it has kept my tanks steady at 79-80 degrees.

Recommendations:I recommend this heater.

extra tips for usage: Keep an eye on your thermometer for the first few days the heater is in the tank..It may need to be adjusted slightly...but honestly I have had to do this with all my heaters so far...even the ones I have spent 40+ on.









Heater brand name:aqueon heater
Wattage:I own two 50watts and a 200 watt but they come in 50watt-300 watt
Gallons heatable:
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):Adustable
Submerability:yes

Pros:This heater is adjustable,and works well at keeping a steady temperature in my tanks...
Cons:When i first bought this heater it would make a loud knocking sound when it would kick on...After a few months it is quiet..This heater costed more than the penn plax but it is very reliable and tough and would buy another in the future.
Recommendations:I recommend this heater.I also recommend keeping an eye out for online sales on them...I picked up 2 aqueon heaters for 40 dollars (free shipping) during an online petco sale.

extra tips for usage: 



Heater brand name:tetra preset heaters
Wattage:50-100watts
Gallons heatable:
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):not Adustable
Submerability:yes

Pros:You wont have to worry about this one overheating..It is preset to keep your tank at 78 degrees (of course this also depends on how cold the room temperature is)
Cons:If you want this heater to heat your water up more than 2 degrees or so I would not recommend this product...I had to get the 100watt just to heat my 10 gallon at 77. It also is an eye sore...Not the prettiest heater to look at..

Recommendations:I recommend this heater if youre only looking to heat your tank a degree or two. I like to keep mine around for my smaller 1-2 gallon quarantine tanks.I personally would not buy another though.
extra tips for usage: I find this heater works best in filtered tanks..In my unfiltered tanks (3 gallons) it didnt kick on enough to heat the water much (unless it was a smaller tank 1-2 gallons).


----------



## emeraldsky

Awesome Board ^^



Would anyone be able to recommend a heater for a 40 gallon tank?
Ive never had to shop for heaters before x.x


----------



## noahk11

Aww i wish i thought of that username Hatsune Miku FTW!


----------



## hotrodjimmy

I've got a few different heaters from different brands.

Heater brand name: Tetra
Wattage: 100w
Gallons heatable: 20g
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): Adjustable via knob
Submerability: Fully submersible

Pros: The fact that it's adjustable and submirsible is nice. I haven't noticed much change in temperature, though we'll see as it gets colder here.

Cons: Doesn't shut off automatically when removed from water like another heater I have supposedly does. I broke one by thinking I had unplugged it when I didn't, though I suppose that's not the heater's fault.

Recommendations: I can probably say more once winter comes. We keep the house cold because we can't afford oil, so the house stays 62-64 degrees. It's why I bought a 100w heater for a 10g tank, hoping that it will keep the tank 15 degree hotter than the air. So far it's been fine.


Heater brand name: Eheim Jager 
 Wattage: 200w
Gallons heatable: 60-90 gallons
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): Adjustable between 64 and 94 (I have not tested the extremes of this scale)

Submerability: Fully

Pros: I bought this for our 29 main tank, despite the fact it's rated for much higher tanks. I did that because it keeps that tank at 79 degrees on the dot despite the fact our bedroom hovers around 60 degrees. Supposedly shuts off if I take it out of the water and forget to turn it off. The glass is noticeably thicker than in my tetra heaters. 

Cons: None that I have encountered

Recommendations: Jager I think has a reputation for good heaters, and so far they haven't disappointed me. Spend the extra couple of bucks.

extra tips for usage:


----------



## Ken007

I use the Eheim Jager too! I did a lot of research on heaters before hand and living in a colder climate I knew I would need the best. 
*Heater brand name:* Eheim Jager
*Wattage:* 25 watts 
*Gallons heatable:* up to 25 litres (I use mine in a 5 gallon)
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Adjustable Knob/ spinner w/ arrow
*Submersible:* Fully submersible 


*Pros:* 

Stays within 2 degrees of whatever temperature I set it to.
Looks Legit
Heavy duty suction cups
Works as a fun betta obstacle to swim around (Mine enjoys it at least)
An orange light turns on when it is heating
*Cons:*
Hard to find in the 25 watt
More expensive (but in my opinion worth it)
*Recommendations:* This is my first heater and I have no doubts that it will last me a long time, it's completely dependable and safe. Adjustability is a definate plus (worth those extra bucks in that entity alone). The heater was recommended to me by my mother who used an Eheim Jager in her huge saltwater aquarium, never had to replace it. 

*Extra tips for usage:* ....


----------



## bettalover2000

Please give me reviews on this heater!!
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73536 Is it submersible? Thanks!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

I have to update/add some stuff to my aqueon heater review....

I went to bed the other night and my tanks were all nice and warm at 78 degrees...The next morning my one divided 10 gallon was running up at 89-90 degrees! Apparently sometime during the night my Aqueon heater that I bought in May( this year) decided it was not _ever _going to shut off again...My one fish is still pale and sickly looking and in QT.....

However...The Aqueon customer service was really nice...I explained what happend to the lady on the phone and emailed my proof of purchase from petco.com and they are sending me out another heater no charge UPS.The heater was sent out the same day and should arrive Friday evening...So Aqueon has wonderful customer service....But I am keeping a very close eye on my other 3 Aqueon heaters now....0_o


----------



## Pataflafla

Heater brand name: Ehiem Jager
Wattage: 25
Gallons heatable: Up to 7 US gallons
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): Adjustable via dial
Submerability: Fully submersible with clearly marked minimum water level line

Pros: I have it set to 80 and have not changed the setting despite changing water volumes (From 5 gallons to 2.5 gallons). 

Cons: It's rather large, but at this point I do not care since it fits horizontally in my tank.


----------



## Jodah

Heater brand name: tetra 5-15
Wattage: good question, 25w maybe?
Gallons heatable: 5-15, or so it says
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): none
Submerability: full

Pros: compact size, good length power cord

Cons: Maybe I got a bad unit, or maybe it really can't handle 5-15 gallons, but in my g/f's 2.5g mini bow, it barely keeps it above 74*. 
Single suction cup means whichever way the cord bends, the top of the heater follows. 
 
Recommendations: Spend the extra 10 bucks and get a Jager for tanks larger than 1.5 gallons.

extra tips for usage: I would only use this in a smaller tank, ie: less than 2 gallons. Also, as i mentioned before, maybe mine is going bad, or has gone bad.
I tested it for a week in my g4 macquarium tank, and it held 78* fine all week.


----------



## Rosso1011

bettalover2000 said:


> Please give me reviews on this heater!!
> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73536 Is it submersible? Thanks!


I don't have that exact heater, the one I got from petsmart was a different brand. It has it's pros and cons, but is not a bad heater for a 1 gal. round tank. I've only had mine a few days now, so I can't give a thorough review, but this should help. 

Pros: It heats the water. Fits well into a round bowl type tank, just bury it under gravel and you're good. 

Cons: It can bring the water temp. above what is desired, so stick a thermometer on the side and keep an eye on it. Good news to that is that unless it is freezing in the room, the water temp shouldn't drop too quickly after unplugging it.


----------



## mjoy79

Heater brand name: Marina 
Wattage: 10 W
Gallons heatable: 2.65 (per package)
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): preset to 78 (per package)
Submerability: submersable

I purchased 2 of these to put into my new kritterkeepers last night. I calculated my containers to be about 3 gallons (11.7" X 7.5" X 8"). I woke up this morning to both tanks hovering around 70-72. So I went ahead and moved one into the other (now there are 2 of these in one container) and put a 25W of a different brand into the other. Not sure why it didn't at least have these tanks at 75-76. 
I would recommend these heaters for small QT tanks only


----------



## SnowySurface

Heater brand name: Tetra
Wattage: 25W
Gallons heatable: 1 - 5 gallons
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): none
Submerability: completely

Pros: 
Fully submersible so it can fit Horizontally
Cheap price compared to other heaters
Small compact size

Cons:
Can not be adjusted
Assumes your house/apartment is always at room temperature (76-77 degrees)
1 of my two heaters indication light is no longer visible. (I think the components in the heater got lose and covered it)
It may be my set up, but it doesn’t set horizontally very well. It’s a bit difficult to get the heater to sit in its single suction cup while it is turned on its side without covering the indicator light. I just assume it’s working because of my thermometer’s readings. Not that both indicators lights are working at the moment. -_-;

Recommendations:
The heater does work consistently without problems (according to my thermometer. So despite its fails, it is a dependable heater. However, I would only suggest this heater to someone who can control the temp of there fish room. I’m in an apartment without a thermostat and my landlord decided that 70 degrees is hot enough for us. So this heater only heats my water up to 74 degrees. I need to add my Hydor 7.5W mini heater to get it up to 78 degrees and wrap the tank up in a blanket at night. T_T

extra tips for usage: 
Don’t use it in a 5 gallon tank if you don’t have control over your thermostat during the winter. However, it’s great for summer. Since my A/C was set to 75 degrees, it gave my tanks the boost it needed to stay at 78 degrees without fail. I would suggest using this heater in small 1-3 gallon tanks during the winter and 5 gallons during the summer. I don’t consider my money wasted, but I do consider my trust stolen. How can a heat work so well during the summer just to disappoint during late fall? It isn’t even winter yet Tetra. -_-


----------



## SnowySurface

Heater brand name: Hydor
Wattage: 7.5W
Gallons heatable: 1 - 3 gallons
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): none
Submerability: Fully submersible on the side or under gravel

Pros:
Can go under gravel for zero visibility
The flat design helps it lay up against the wall
Keeps a steady temp 24/7
The company is open about the fact that this heater increases water temp based on various factors.

Cons:
Can not be adjusted
Does not work as well when the fish room is below room temperature
Works better up against the wall than under the gravel
7.5W is a bit weak for 3 gallons, so it may not work as well in anything above 2 gallons despite what the box says -_-

Recommendations:
Do not use this heater during the winter unless you can control your thermostat. If your room gets as cold as 68 or below, the heater will not be able to raise the temp to 78. Grant, 74 is better than 68 so I’m not knocking the heater or brand. But it does assume your house or apartment is at ideal room temp when it is programmed at the factory. However, it works great during the summer if your fish are in the same room as an A/C. 

extra tips for usage: 
Don’t try to use this heater in the max size tank suggested unless you know the tank is in a 76+ degree room. The heater is not programed to handle much more than an increase of 1-4 degrees.


----------



## SnowySurface

To be honest, I think my pros and cons are true for any preset heater. The people at the factory can only guess at the tempurature of your home and assume they are callibrating the heaters to fit your needs. The only difference I see between Hydor and Tetra isn't quality controls as much as honesty. Tetra doesn’t give the same level of description to use or not use their heaters. At least Hydor has a little spread sheet of how their heaters will work at which temps. Tetra makes it look like there heaters work unconditionally if the right heater is in the right size tank. I brought Hydor’s heater knowing it would not do what I needed in a 3 gallon tank but would work great in a 1 gallon. Tetra made it seem like it would work great in a 5 gallon heater but it needs the aid of my Hydor 7.5W. 

I’m getting the Hydor Theo 50W from Petco since they are having a sale. I’ll probably put up a third reveiw when I re-set up my tanks and use the new heaters for a bit. It’s only November and I’m already having this much heating trouble. I gave my Tetra heaters the benifit of the doubt during the cool spells during October. That isn't normal for NY wheather. But now there are warm spells for November and the heaters still need help. So much for the 5W per gallon rule. My apartment and the current climate laughs at that suggestion. T_T


----------



## gardengirl13

Heater brand name: Top Fin from Petsmart
Wattage: 25w
Gallons heatable: up to 5 I think
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): Adjustable 
Submerability: Fully submersible

review: Well this thing kept the temp to 1 degree for 8 months! It worked great! Then crapped out on us a month ago. It started raising the temp up about 5 degrees so we turned it down and it was fine. Now this am it's down as low as it can go (68) and the tank is reading 89! So we unplugged it and are overnighting the elite. 

Recommendations: If you can get it to work longer then 8 months it is good. But I just don't trust it now to buy another one. 

Heater brand name: Petsmart brand betta heater (don't think they make it any more since I haven't seen one in over a year.)
Wattage: unsure
Gallons heatable: up to 2 gal
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): no it raises the tank temp 10 degrees over room temp
Submerability: Fully submersible

review: it only raised the temp from 65 to 67. Too afraid to use since we raise and lower the house temp at night and when we're at work. 

Recommendations: no. 

Heater brand name: Marineland 10W
Wattage: 10w
Gallons heatable: up to 3
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): preset to 78
Submerability: Fully submersible

review: We were fairly excited to try this one, but it lasted a day. It said it would keep the tank to a steady 78 and within a few hours it was doing so just fine. By the next morning the tank was reading 90! Unplugged it and got a new heater (the topfin one in my 1st review) Not sure how much higher the temp may have gone if we left it on and went to work. 

Recommendations: wish I could, but no.


----------



## EvilVOG

I mostly use Marineland, but i don't think they make them anymore... so you can get what's left cheap.

The important thing to note about the heaters for <5 gallon is that they, while claiming to be preset to 78, do not actually have a temp setting. They will raise the temp to 4-7 degrees above ambient temp. So if your room is cold, your tank will be cold. If your room is warm, they work pretty well. I have one and it keeps my tank right above 80.


----------



## WDW Donna

Has anyone used this one? *Bettatherm Bowl Heater*. I saw it at the store today. It said it was good for 1-3 gal. Wondering if it was any good.


----------



## EvilVOG

Time to redo mine now that i've learned alot more about them

first off, a couple of my current heaters I won't go much into detail about as because:


Marineland Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters have been recalled

word is these shatter-proof heaters can shatter and explode, starting fires and destroying tanks.:shock: Here's a link to the story: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11202.html

Now unfortunately, i own two of these, and now understand why you can get them on clearance at many fish/pet stores.


Heater brand name: Marineland Stealth Pro 10W
Wattage: 10w
Gallons heatable: up to 3
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): preset to 78
Submerability: Fully submersible

review: preset heaters only heat to 4 degrees above what it thinks room temp is (regardless of what it says on it's packaging, this one says 78). If the surrounding air fluctuates, so does the heater. I have seen it vary from low seventies to high 80's.

And they can Explode!

Recommendations: DO NOT BUY THIS HEATER!


Heater brand name: Marineland Stealth Pro 50W
Wattage: 50w
Gallons heatable: 15
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): knob
Submerability: Fully submersible

review:has a little indicator light when it's on or off. Was a pretty good heater except...

they can Explode!

Recommendations: DO NOT BUY THIS HEATER!


Heater brand name: Hydor Hydro-matic
Wattage: 100w
Gallons heatable: 20
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): knob
Submerability: semi-submersible

review: has an indicator light when it's on that says on. got this with an aquarium my sister wasn't using anymore, so it is very old, at least 10 years (most of it in storage). It has lasted a long time none the less. only bad thing is the top part is no longer sealed to the glass portion, bit that's below the "fill to" line.


Recommendations: worked pretty good, but i would prefer fully submersible.


Heater brand name: Ultratherm/ Zoo-med heat pads with Zoo-med Repti-temp 500R thermostat (controls 2 pads)
Wattage: 25w each pad
Gallons heatable: 10x21 each pad
Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc): dial
Submerability: external, but sealed very well.

review: Works excellent for heating small cups/ jars struggled to heat a 1gal. acrylic tank. wouldn't try much more than that. Works excellent in a pinch, would be great for fry jars.


Recommendations: I only use it because i already own them from my reptile days. Might recommend for jarred fry, but otherwise go get a regular submersible heater.


----------



## nel3

this isnt exactly on topic but it does regard heaters. i have 4 elite mini 25w submersibles. the first 2 work perfectly, the 3rd (1 month old) and a 4th 2 weeks old. the 4th on i got spare for the QT tank. 

today i noticed that the 3rd one was ticking a bit. its in a 2.7g KK and its nearly maxed out for the setting. i didnt bother to mod the KK lid so i just put the heater through the center lid and set the lid on top of the heater cable. i hear a ticking when the lid is on the wire or not but its more noticable when its down. i do have a NOMA manual mechanical timer but its not the culprit. i put the newest heater in the KK and theres no weird sounds from it. any idea why its ticking? its sounds like when betta run into the tank walls but the CT wasnt anywhere near the walls.

is there any bad reviews on the hydor mini 7.5w model? its rated for 2-5g but id like to know if i can put it in a .5g QT tank. i already got a 4th mini elite for the other 1g QT. id like to use the .5g if possible but its unheated atm. i dont mind getting a larger tank for a better QT but id have no place to put it on the side for its storage between uses.


----------



## NoahG

The 10-watt Marineland Stealth Pros were not on the recall list. I'm sure for a lot of people this doesn't matter, the fact that all of the others were recalled is enough, but I just wanted to clarify that.

I actually, currently, have three of these heaters running. I'll do a full review; I can do a review on a Fluval M100 once I get my plants, get my tank running, and the heater has been going for a while.

*Heater brand name:* Marineland Stealth Pro
*Wattage:* 10-watt
*Gallons heatable:* Up to 3-gallons.
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* No, preset. 
*Submersability:* Fully submersible.

*Pros:*

Limited lifetime warranty
They were sold where I work, so I got them for a good price.
They're working well for me, and my room's pretty cold.

*Cons:*

Not preset.
Have heard very mixed reviews on the Stealths and Stealth Pros, so that is in the back of my mind.

*Recommendations:* As said, they've worked very well for me so I wouldn't _not_ recommend them, but I would be fair and give the full story (including not being sure how they would heat in a warmer room, though even when my room temp fluctuates my tanks seem to hold firm at their temps).

*Extra tips for usage:* Just the same as with any heater: educate yourself and choose a heater based on what you learn and what you're comfortable with; keep an eye on the thermometer reading for a while at first; continue to occasionally check the tank temp even after having the heater for a while. I'm not sure whether this helps or not, but I only plug my heaters in when the water is at my desired temp (sometimes it goes in warmer than I want), so I'm more asking the heater to hold the temp than to heat the water up if that makes sense.

I have one of these in Ezra's 2.5-gallon and it's held his tank firm at 80ºF. Only twice have I seen it vary from that, but not by much, and it has always returned to 80ºF. I also have one in each of the girls' tanks, which as can be seen by my signature are probably roughly 3-gallon Critter Keepers. They don't heat these to the same temp, and I'm not sure if the fact they're not glass makes a difference or not, but they keep my girls firm at 75ºF. I'm planning to try adding a second heater to see if that keeps them at 80ºF. I suppose if I have problems with that plan I'll give either an Elite 25-watt or a Jager 25-watt a shot, or even one of each (not in the same tank, obviously).


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Really helpful reviews on here. :thumbsup:

nel3, I had 2 aqueon heaters that made loud popping/knocking sounds the first month or so that I had them...After awhile they didn't make the noise anymore but still worked fine.I am not real sure what caused it..but it didn't seem to harm anything...just annoy the heck out of me at night..haha...
I would inspect the heater for any fine cracks or water inside the heater...If nothing looks suspicious, I would just keep an eye on it...If it's to loud I would contact their customer service and see what sort of warranty they have.
http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/warranty-step2.cfm
http://ca-en.hagen.com/contactus


----------



## Sakura8

WDW Donna said:


> Has anyone used this one? *Bettatherm Bowl Heater*. I saw it at the store today. It said it was good for 1-3 gal. Wondering if it was any good.


Overheats quite easily. At least mine did. 

Heater brand name: Penn Plax Cascade
Wattage: 25w
Gallons heatable: Up to 5g
Adjustable: Dial on top, full thermostat viewable
Submersability: Fully submersible

Review: I love these heaters. They're inexpensive ($16 where I get them) but so far very reliable. They don't automatically shut off when removed from water like advertised but actually, none of my heaters have ever done that. I've also successfully used the 25w heaters in 1 gallon kritter keepers with no problems at all. They're also short enough to fit in most small tanks.

Con: Can be hard to find in chain pet stores. May need to be purchased online or found in a tropical fish store.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Has anyone reviewed/ used any cascade heaters? Im using penn plax cascade heat, and I had to rigg my divided tank, to try and get it heated on both sides, but its just not heating up. Ive only had it in for about an hour and a hlaf, but the light keeps going off[ indicating its not heating] and i have to adjust it up to get it to continue heating..is this a common problem? Or is it just mine? Ill upload a picture of how i rigged it..


----------



## nel3

Littlebittyfish said:


> Really helpful reviews on here. :thumbsup:
> 
> nel3, I had 2 aqueon heaters that made loud popping/knocking sounds the first month or so that I had them...After awhile they didn't make the noise anymore but still worked fine.I am not real sure what caused it..but it didn't seem to harm anything...just annoy the heck out of me at night..haha...
> I would inspect the heater for any fine cracks or water inside the heater...If nothing looks suspicious, I would just keep an eye on it...If it's to loud I would contact their customer service and see what sort of warranty they have.
> http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/warranty-step2.cfm
> http://ca-en.hagen.com/contactus


that's interesting, i was planning to return it tommorrow. i already got a 5th heater 25w mini elite. the heater in question works well aside from the noise. i'll probably contact Hagen tech help for that heater.

atm theres only a ring of white on the rubber seal, seems like a white teflon seal. its right where the rubber seal meets the head of the heater. i do recall trying to push down 1 heater deeper into the water only to find i was forcing on the rubber seal. i was trying to push down the suction clamp but the water distortion made me miss my mark. i think it may have been the heater in question. i think the seal may be compromised, as for the ticking not sure yet. i'll see what hagen says about it.


----------



## Sakura8

LyzzaRyzz said:


> Has anyone reviewed/ used any cascade heaters? Im using penn plax cascade heat, and I had to rigg my divided tank, to try and get it heated on both sides, but its just not heating up. Ive only had it in for about an hour and a hlaf, but the light keeps going off[ indicating its not heating] and i have to adjust it up to get it to continue heating..is this a common problem? Or is it just mine? Ill upload a picture of how i rigged it..


Lyzz, review just above your post. The light going off just means it's reached target temp by its standards. Do you have a thermometer you use to also keep track of the temp? Do you mean the light goes off but a different thermometer reads a lower temp than the target temp? 

That's odd because I haven't had a problem with any of mine and I have about 8 of them.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Sakura8 said:


> Lyzz, review just above your post. The light going off just means it's reached target temp by its standards. Do you have a thermometer you use to also keep track of the temp? Do you mean the light goes off but a different thermometer reads a lower temp than the target temp?
> 
> That's odd because I haven't had a problem with any of mine and I have about 8 of them.


Thats exactly what i mean, sorry i wasnt clear..my themometer is reading 70 and the heater says 86.
Idont want the water actually at 86, just kept adjusting it everytime it told me it was done, but it wasnt.
very frustrating..because i already returned a different kind, and im testing this one, but my bettas are in fish bowls so i dont accidentally boil them, but thier sick, and now cold, and clamped...


----------



## Sakura8

That really sucks. I think your heater must be defective because I've never had a problem like that, even with all 8 of my heaters. Poor betta buddies. I'd suggest exchanging it and seeing if you still have the same problem with a new one. If so, then hmm, I don't know what to say.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Im going to have to do that...Why arent pet stores 24 hours??
its 9:45pm here, and all i wanna do is go exchange it so my fish can get better quicker, but i have to wait another 12 hours til they open again..
Dont they know I need them??
lol


----------



## Sakura8

I know, right? I totally agree with you. What about those times in the middle of the night when you have to run out to get Catlax for a kitty with a hairball? A 24 hr pet store would be amazing!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Sakura8 said:


> I know, right? I totally agree with you. What about those times in the middle of the night when you have to run out to get Catlax for a kitty with a hairball? A 24 hr pet store would be amazing!


I would have somewhere to go in the middle of the night!
and i wouldn't be looked upon as the weird girl, looking at everything for two hours trying to find the best product..lol


----------



## Sakura8

Yeah, I guess in a way I lucked out 'cause I have a 24 hr Wal-Mart five minutes away. RI doesn't allow big box stores if I remember correctly, for which I'm grateful. I bemoan the Wal-Mart's existence, yet I shop there anyway. *facepalm*


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

Oh no, we do! 
We've got I think five walmarts, and I couldn't even count the number of targets or other big chains..
Just certain small towns don't allow franchises, mostly near the beaches. It's a nice gesture, but It's not worth the money they lose out on when people go out of town, or go online, to buy what they need.


----------



## Sakura8

Ah, okay, I get it. I just remember when my bro was in college, we had to go into MA to the Home Depot, but that was over 13 years ago. So much has changed since then. 

How does the shopping mall look? I heard it was damaged during the big floods.



Review
Heater brand name: Fluval M
Wattage: 50w
Gallons heatable: up to 10 g
Adjustable: yes
Submerability: Not quite fully submersible despite the package description

A nice, good brand heater but hard to find, a little expensive, and hard to fit into shallow tanks because of its length. The blue indicator light is a nice change from the red/orange light, though.


----------



## NoahG

Okay, I noticed this earlier and it's been bothering me since: in my review I listed a con that the 10-watt Stealth Pro was "not preset" -- I meant "not _adjustable_." Unfortunately I can't edit...but I also can't leave it alone.

Sakura, I've read from several people who have e-mailed the company to confirm whether the Fluval M-series is fully submersible or not: apparently they _are_ fully submersible, but the conflicting labeling is to satisfy Canadian legislation according to the company. There's been a lot of complaints on this, but the company states that they are fully submersible and people have been submersing them without issues. If you'd like I could probably pull up some links where this is discussed.

And, last but not least, here is a link to what appears to be, more or less, the recall sheet that was sent out regarding the Stealth and Stealth Pro heaters: http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml11/11202.html


----------



## Sakura8

Oh hey, thanks a bunch for the clarification, Noah! I was going by what the labeling said as I've never needed to fully submerse mine but it's good to know in case I do. Thank you.


----------



## NoahG

No problem  I happened to come across that when I was researching what heater to get for my 10-gallon, so I try to be sure to mention it when I read someone's confusion over the conflicting labeling.


----------



## Draug Isilme

*Heater brand name:* Hydor Theo Shatter-Proof Submersible Heater
*Wattage:* 25
*Gallons heatable:* 2-7
*Adjustable (knob .. remote .. etc):* Yes ^.^
*Submerability:* Yes!

*Pros:* This is my first heater and I had done aLOT of digging for a good quality heater for a 5 gallon tank- this one came out on top as it was the closest to having a 5 star rating from multiple sites- not to mention most have said it's not just good quality short term like some heaters, but it can really last in the long run! The fact that it's adjustable is VERY handy, as I've noticed when the temperatures get warmer or colder, I can adjust my heater to the appropriate temperature it needs to be (by warmer or colder, I mean during the warmer/colder seasons not the room temperature). Also, the fact that it's submersible means that there's little chance of electricuting me or my little fishy friends and you can position it any way you'd like in your tank instead of being forced to keep it vertically like non-submersible ones (comes in handy if you're the kind of person that doesn't like the heater showing and would prefer to hide it behind some aquarium decor). Or if you're cleaning and you decide to unstick your heater, if you drop it in a tank full of water, you don't have to worry about possibly ruining it, either. The heater also feels VERY durable- moreso than I originally believed it to feel, so when they say 'shatter-proof' in the title, I pretty much believe it! You also know when the heater is working because it has a light indicating that it's on ^.^

*Cons:* It's off by a few degrees depending..... Really not a big difference, but right now it's set at 75 degrees and the temperature is 78- which it usually ranges from 80-76, no lower and as I said, it's adjustable. that's the only con I've experience, thus far >.> Otherwise, I've come across reviews that've said their heater wasn't functioning properly (shorts or just not working at all), but stuff like that happens- no product I've come across is ever really 100% perfect...

*Recommendations:* I've already bought another heater for my friend, if that says anything xD (Christmas gift for her and her betta). 

*extra tips for usage:* No matter the heater, whether you've had experience with the brand or not, always, always, always, ALWAYS test your new heater BEFORE adding live creatures with it. You never know if you've possibly bought a jank heater and even so, it's better to see how high/low of a temperature your heater gets in a day- that way you'll know if you need to adjust the temperature up or down and you won't possibly kill your little critter pal...


----------



## callmeconfused

*Heater brand name:* Hydor Mini Heater
*Wattage:* 7.5W
*Gallons heatable*: I use it on a 2.5 gallon tank.
*Adjustable* (knob .. remote .. etc):No adjust
*Submerability*: Completely submersible, can even be buried under gravel. 

*Pros:* Can be handled dry, Heats 2.5 gallon to 80-82* (perfect for a betta), can be buried under gravel

*Cons*: Not adjustible, may fry betta in smaller tank. 

*Recommendations:* Burying it under the gravel seems to help heat the water a bit more evenly.


----------

